
Stashmarks Makes Your Bookmarks Searchable in Chrome (and We've Got Invites) - katsumeiyo
http://lifehacker.com/5904675/stashmarks-makes-your-bookmarks-searchable-in-chrome-and-weve-got-invites
======
rafikech
Adding Stashmarks right now to try it out! Let's see how efficient it is.

